# dense pack cellulose hose reduction?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't insulate for a living but I will send a PM to someone who does, another member. Meanwhile here is some general reading for you, from my library; http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/how-install-cellulose-insulation

http://www.karg.com/pdf/Presentations/Dense_Pack_Cellulose_Insulation.pdf

http://www.karg.com/pdf/Insulaton_density/Dense_packing_Allwein_and_Biddle.pdf

Gary


----------



## Marty Tappe (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks gary for all the much needed info


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the delay...
You can dense pack with a Menards krendl, but you have to make sure it isn't missing the feed gate and make sure that it comes with a remote that works. This is critical because if open at full feed you will dense pack the hose and not the wall cavity. You must use a 1.5" ID hose, not from Menards, theirs come pre-kinked and will clog, go to Home Depot theirs come on a big roll and cut to size. Normally you would get a 10' hose, however you will want to get 16' if you are trying to dense pack a 2 story balloon frame home. You want to get the hose down as far as possible. It is necessary to reduce down to the smaller size to actually get a proper dense pack, however you can fill the cavities with the 2.5" hose first so that the dense packing will go faster. The 2.5" alone will not get the proper density. Menards may or may not rent the reducer for the smaller hose, but one can be purchased from an insulation supply place. For more information go to the Krendl website, they have how to videos on YouTube. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Marty Tappe (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks again for all the info on the subject, im going out to menards tonight to see just what type of hoses come with rental machine if they dont have the reducers from 2.1/2" to 2" and then to 1.5" i will buy them from a place online
called J&R Products. I talked to a person named Dan and he said i needed to run 50 foot of 2.5" hose and reduce to 2" for 50 feet and then reduce down to 1.5" Wall tubing about 10-15 feet long. Does that sound about right?


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

You dont need the 50 feet of 2", that's how I was originally taught and it works, but not necessary. Hoses are usually sold in 50 foot sections. We run our machine with 100 feet of 3" and then 1 ft of 2" then down to the 1.5" and that doesn't have any problems at all. However you do need to reduce down to the 2" hose, so 50 feet is what you may have to use. Either way you will need at least 100 feet of hose plus the 10-15 feet of dense pack tube.... That's probably more info than you need, so to answer your question, YES, the way he explained it will work.


----------



## Marty Tappe (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for all your help, now i have a good base of information to get thru this. wish i lived close enough to buy you both a beer.

Thanks Again
Marty


----------



## Marty Tappe (Feb 13, 2013)

*Tried to dense pack*

Tried to dense pack cellulose in my walls this past weekend. Either i was doing something wrong or the Krendle 425 blower was not powerful enough? it kept getting cloged at the 2" to 1.5" hose reduction point, but if machine had more blower power i think that it would not have cloged at that point and in turn would have dense packed the cavity. you could not even tried to bogg down the machine in any way without the hose being clogged.
Going to plan B whatever that is??


----------



## alumniu (Oct 23, 2017)

Marty-
I know this is a 4 year old thread, but Marty if you're still around, can I ask what you ended up doing for "Plan B". 

I ask because Im having the same problem when going back to dense pack my double stud walls. 

Thanks!


----------



## mrtmeo (Nov 18, 2017)

alumniu said:


> Marty-
> I know this is a 4 year old thread, but Marty if you're still around, can I ask what you ended up doing for "Plan B".
> 
> I ask because Im having the same problem when going back to dense pack my double stud walls.
> ...


I would be his feed gate was open to much.
Just a guess.


----------

